# state employees



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

What the heck is going on in Bismarck that our state employee salaries are so bad? When I read about their salaries in the Forum the last few days it is no wonder our state runs such a surplus of funds. Their compensation packages are so low they are calling them the developmental leagues for the local and private sector. The state trains them and then they jump ship for a better life. Sounds like a mirror of the teachers and their salaries. In a low wage state, they are the lowest of the lowest. Sounds like the state employees and the teachers are subsidizing the tax structure of the state so the rest of our state residents don't have to pay. One stupid comment I read in the forum is that this 5% is a catch up. As you lose a per cent or so each year over a mulitple year period you don't catch up. That is just a bunch of political jargon that is an excuse for not providing adequate compensation in the first place.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Rooster, I completely agree with you. Let me make it clear, I did not work for the state, never have, but I feel sorry for these men and women. They have not seen a pay raise for some time, and unlike my complaining about minimum wage and incompetence here I feel the opposite. Good people who want to stay in North Dakota, but the state thinks they have them over a barrel so why give them a raise? If our legislature and our governor have any integrity they should be ashamed.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I am a state employee. It would probably be easy to complain. I will finish my masters degree and move onto my Ph.D and even after that completion, I will make less than $50,000/year as a state worker while my buddy with his one year welding degree continues to make $60,000/year.

But I am not going to complain. Yeah, it sucks a little and once in a while it would be good to be paid what you think you are worth...problem is, you would just want even more then.

I don't make alot even with multiple degrees. It doesn't matter to me though because I get to work decent hours, I love my job, and I get to live here in North Dakota.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Good on ya live2hunt but the wages for state employees need to be increased.

:beer:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I agree. The main problem with most government jobs the pay is based on education and years of service. The slackers get paid the same as the worker bees. I worked at a government job for 20 years and when there was something to get done the boss would always go to the worker bees and the slackers never had to produce.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Agree with the sentiments expressed. Our state employees have really been left hurting by the succession of legislatures and governors that say they value state employees but when it comes to paying them and putting their money where their mouth is, it never happens.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

They state employees defiantly need pay increase. They have been screwed over by the legislature to many times. I also believe that it should go farther than just keeping up with the cost of living. If North Dakota wants to keep some of it's tallented people it has to start letting it's people get ahead instead of just maintaining. I have known to many good engineers and other professionals that have bolted to other states and to the private sector because they couldn't afford to turn down bigger offers.

I have to admit when I saw the title of this post these are not the reply's that I thought I was going to read. I thought it was going to go the other way with people bad mouthing state employees about wanting pay hikes.

(I am not a state employee)


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

5% is fine as long as they add good performance raises along with it. Employees need an incentive and giving a flat raise to all, even those that don't deserve one, is not good business. There are too many that work very hard and are more than competent that deserve a better raise than some.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Just curious, how do their pensions insurance ect compare to the private sector??


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

> *Plainsman said,*
> Rooster, I completely agree with you.


Hmmm...must be opposite day, wish someone would have told me... :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Norm70 said:


> > *Plainsman said,*
> > Rooster, I completely agree with you.
> 
> 
> Hmmm...must be opposite day, wish someone would have told me... :lol:


I hope that startling comment didn't endanger your heart or anything. 
I seen on another thread that you were fishing on the Jamestown res just a couple hundred yards from my house. I hope it gets better because my ice house should be done in a couple weeks.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

> I agree. The main problem with most government jobs the pay is based on education and years of service. The slackers get paid the same as the worker bees. I worked at a government job for 20 years and when there was something to get done the boss would always go to the worker bees and the slackers never had to produce.


Based on personal experience I completely agree. However, I don't have your patience.



> 5% is fine as long as they add good performance raises along with it. Employees need an incentive and giving a flat raise to all, even those that don't deserve one, is not good business.


When the 5% thing was talked about everyone at work thought it was great. I thought it was insulting.

At the end of the day I may have more money in my paycheck but that doesn't mean I can buy any more than before. People forget about inflation.



> I have known to many good engineers and other professionals that have bolted to other states and to the private sector because they couldn't afford to turn down bigger offers.


I hope to be counted in that group soon.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

[gandergrinder]


> 5% is fine as long as they add good performance raises along with it. Employees need an incentive and giving a flat raise to all, even those that don't deserve one, is not good business.


I agree and felt the same way gander. A base pay raise to offset inflation should always be done, but performance raises should also follow for those that deserve it. We need some way to retain competent employees.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Sounds like their medical benefit is the best thing they have going for them as a compensation item.


----------

